

GNU APL for Android - brudgers
https://github.com/lokedhs/android-gnu-apl

======
mhd
Somehow I'm picturing this as as four lines of output, the rest being used by
a virtual APL keyboard.

------
Avshalom
Unfortunately this is three of so releases old.

GNU APL is up to 1.5 now and is significantly more stable.

~~~
tempodox
Yep, the “lib” is a .jar, not source code. Isn't that rather strange?

------
tempodox
I'm almost tempted to be jealous: Where's the iOS version?

~~~
drabiega
I seem to remember hearing you were not allowed to have interpreters on iOS?

~~~
tempodox
Not quite true. Look at “Codea”, a Lua IDE on iDevices. The sad thing is,
Apple wouldn't let you distribute something that produces & runs native code
on an iDevice. Which would also be much more tempting :)

------
PeterWhittaker
Que es?

~~~
sickpig
[https://www.gnu.org/software/apl/](https://www.gnu.org/software/apl/)

